# Ines Boigman



## NAFFTIE (13 Aug. 2010)

Ines Boigman die Gitaristin von "Nightwish"
wer von euch hat von ihr was ?
Im Net find ich garnix von ihr leider ausser ein Musikvideo auf Youtube " Bye Bye Beautiful"

Wäre lieb wenn jemand was posten könnte


----------



## NAFFTIE (18 Dez. 2010)

Als Hilfe noch einmal paar Bilder 
sucht sucht 




 

 



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Dez. 2010)

*auf der Homepage taucht der Name nicht auf selbst bei Google gibts nichtsÄäh wann war die denn dabei ?
*


----------



## NAFFTIE (18 Dez. 2010)

ich weiß leider nicht wann das video produziert worden ist golly keine Ahnung


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2010)

1. laut Wiki... gibt/gab es bei Nightwish keine Ines Boigman, weder heute noch früher
2. es gibt eine Ines Brigman, die Guitaristin ist, die hat aber offenbar nur bei Bye, bye Beautiful mitgewirkt hat (lt wiki...) ?Druckfehler ?
3. es gibt eine Ines Brigman, Model mit eigener homepage, würde da mal schauen, ob die Bilder passen, m.E. könnten sie passen, aber die Vorlagen sind mir zu ungenau 
4. auch keine Meta-Suchmaschine hat etwas
5. auch unter Musiker-Managern oder -Listen nichts zu finden


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

6. "Bye, Bye Beautiful" wurde 2007 aufgenommen
7. es gibt in Autralien eine Guitar-Teacher(in) Inés Brigman, aber das ist wohl zu weit weg, Nightwish ist wohl nordeuropäisch


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

auf Webseiten in finnisch heißt die Guitaristin Ines Boigman, ebenfalls auf Seiten in kyrillisch, das mag zu Ines Brigman in Englisch oder Deutsch geworden sein, dazu kenne ich mich jetzt zu wenig mit den ugurischen Sprachen und deren Aussprache oder etwa auch mit Russisch (hier wohl Grundlage für die kyrillischen Buchstaben aus). 

aber ich habe von Google Finnland und aus einem Forum mit kyrillischer Schrift zwei Bilder (offenbar identisch):



 

 



vielleicht kennt jemand diese Sprachen und kann auf entsprechenden Webseiten dort suchen, das überfordert mich einfach 

jetzt bin dann auch mit meinem "Latein" am Ende 
:angry: aber mehr kriege ich nicht zusammen snoopy1


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Dez. 2010)

na das ist doch schon mal was danke dir BlueLynne


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Dez. 2010)

Tja ob nun Ines Boigman aka Ines Brigman oder doch Ines Alecsandra
hier ist sie ich hab sie gefunden nicht zuletzt durch den Tipp von BlueLynne
besten Dank noch dafür :thumbup:




 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Tja ob nun Ines Boigman aka Ines Brigman oder doch Ines Alecsandra
> hier ist sie ich hab sie gefunden nicht zuletzt durch den Tipp von BlueLynne
> besten Dank noch dafür :thumbup:​


 
freut mich gern gemacht


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

sie brauchte wohl das Geld von diesem Video ...... 

so was Geiles neben diesen(m) Typen


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Dez. 2011)

gibts sooooooo viel von ihr zusehen


----------

